# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rodine radionice u Sv. Iliji

## Poslid

Drage/i  naše/i ,
obavještavamo Vas da će se održati *ciklus Rodinih jednodnevnih  radionica* , u Svetom Iliji u prostorijama Općine u sljedećim terminima;

*16.08.2012. Radionica o trudnoći i porodu*,u terminu od 18.00-21.00h,s pauzama
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima/icama na porodu. 
*17.08.2012. Radionica o platnenim pelenama*,u teminu od 18.00-21.00h,s pauzama
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Radionica je namijenjena svima zainteresiranima. 
*23.08.2012. Radionica „Mala škola dojenja“*,u terminu od 17.30-20.30h,s pauzama
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju
Radionica je namijenjena svima zainteresiranima. 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka  *prijave su obavezne* * i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 15.08.2012.*, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *098 91 56 917*

*Radionice su besplatne!                                      * 
*Veselimo se vašem dolasku!*

----------


## Poslid

Podižem!

----------

